# cable modem issue



## oOBudzOo (Sep 10, 2009)

searched and found 

Various Cable Modem Data Lights Keep Flashing

All cable modems come with a series of lights on the front of the unit. These lights will help you determine whether or not your cable modem is connected properly. If the link LED is turned on and stays on, then your cable modem is connected to the service provider and is online. If, however, the link LED keeps blinking and the US or U2 LED never turns on, then it’s probable that you have a signal level problem between your cable modem and your cable service provider. In this case, you call your cable service provider.

If you find that the link LED light keeps blinking, but the US or U2 LEDs periodically turn on and then off, the signal level between your cable modem and your cable service provider is probably fine. However, this could mean that your cable service does not have your cable modem’s details correctly entered into their database. Simply call your cable service provider to update your cable modem details.

my problem is this the "link" led flashes constantly the others stay lit all the time .. so far so good .. well over the last few days every so often (4-5 times a day) all my lights flash except the link one .. it stays constant on at this point .. they flash several times and then start from the top like I had reset it manually only problem is it wont go past the top 3 .. power and DS stay on and the US flashes .. it stays like that until I unplug the coax and hit reset and plug the coax back in .. then the lights start at the top flashing all the way down until they are all lit up with the link led flashing and im back on line.. 

im wondering if this is a issue with the modem or if its a signal strength issue or possibly I need them to update modem details .. 

thanks for reading my text wall and to any help anyone can give .. 

my modem is a arris tm502g/ct with telephone/internet in one 

Thanks!!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a TM402 and have installed the 502 and 602 series.

The 402 have a standby button that disables the ethernet port. When disabled the US and DS lights flash together while the link and online lights are off.

The 502 and 602 modems lose this function (a useless one, really) but will do the same thing if they are remotely disabled.

If the US light blinks but fails to go steady then it can't establish a link to the ISP. DS will fail to work if this happens.

Telephone 1 and 2 will stay steady when the phone line is not in use and will flash when in use. Easy!

I work for Time Warner Cable and know these things virtually from every angle.


----------



## oOBudzOo (Sep 10, 2009)

The problem im having is I seem to lose internet at random times.. 

when working "properly" all my lights stay lit except "link" it it flashes a random amount of times and then it will flash on and pause for maybe 1/4 second longer then normal and then returns to "normal" flashing ... 

when one of those random disconnects I have happens I have noticed the link light lights up constant and ALL the others flash a few times. right after that they all go out and it acts as if I just hit the reset button or unplugged/took out the battery.. meaning the power light starts flashing then goes constant on followed by the DS link flashing a few times then going constant then the US light starts flashing.. usually at this point the US light flashes for a LONG time (30 min or more) eventually reconnecting ... but not always..and that sucks because that means no phone either so I miss messages constantly.. 

at this point if im trying to do something on line I have to remove the cable in from the modem and hit the reset button plug the cable back in and the modem will almost always do just as it should and im back on line within 45 seconds or so... 

my question is do you think this is a problem with my modem,signal strength or even something else?...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It does sound like a weak signal.


----------



## farrellcsun (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi, i had a follow up question: i got Time Warner high speed internet hooked up yesterday (Road Runner). The cable modem is hooked up to a Dlink wireless router.

The internet and wireless access work fine, but my question: the "Link" LED is always flashing on the cable modem, and concurrently, the "WAN" LED is always flashing fast on the wireless router.

I don't have any problems connecting to the internet, but is it normal to always have the "Link" LED always flashing on the modem and "WAN" LED flashing on the router? Even if no computers are being used? 

My old DLS modem always was solid and the router never flashed non stop like this.

All other LEDs on the cable modem and router are on and seem to be working fine. Any insight is appreciated!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Link should flash at a steady rate while WAN on the router my flash very fast. This indicates data flow.


----------



## farrellcsun (Nov 17, 2009)

"Link should flash at a steady rate while WAN on the router my flash very fast. This indicates data flow. "

ebackhus, well, that's exactly what is going on with my lights. You say it's "data flow"...i take it from your response that this is "normal" even though i'm not using any of the computers at the time? 

I have 2 computers hooked up to the router wirelessly and usually they are left on. But even when neither are surfing the web, i get the lights flashing like you described.

Thanks, Farrell.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

As long as something is connected to the modem it'll flash regardless of what you're doing.


----------

